

IndexedDB: An Introduction to the JavaScript API - mikewest
http://mikewest.org/2010/12/intro-to-indexeddb

======
axemclion
You can play around with the API here -
[http://nparashuram.com/trialtool/index.html#example=/ttd/fir...](http://nparashuram.com/trialtool/index.html#example=/ttd/firefox/moz_indexedDB.html)

